# Bosch 1611



## mr nobody (Nov 11, 2011)

This may be a shot in the dark, but has anyone ever modified a Bosch 1611 to work under a table? Or for that matter, any of the older plunge routers like that.:wacko:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mr nobody said:


> This may be a shot in the dark, but has anyone ever modified a Bosch 1611 to work under a table? Or for that matter, any of the older plunge routers like that.:wacko:


Hi Richard - I'm sure someone has. With most plunge routers you need to remove the springs, especially on the big guys because the springs are necessarilly pretty strong. I believe that most have likely been installed with lifts. Not sure if the Router Raizer lift will work with the 1611 but it seems to be a pretty economical lift, or, the last issue of Shop Notes had plans for a shop built lift that also seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Richard, I sent you a PM with information on removing the springs and a link to the Router Raizer from Rockler.  The RZ200 works with the 1619 so it should work with your 1611.


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

mr nobody said:


> This may be a shot in the dark, but has anyone ever modified a Bosch 1611 to work under a table? Or for that matter, any of the older plunge routers like that.:wacko:


I am using my old Makita 3612BR in a router table. I put a Router Raizer kit on my router, and it works great. I can even use the Router Raizer by hand when using my router hand-held (not very often, but it works fine.) It took me a couple of hours to modify my router, but I went slow and careful, making sure that I understood each instruction before attempting it.


----------

